# Please help regarding CPU overheating ..



## kshiraj (Oct 23, 2004)

I have a Pentium 4HT 3.0 GHZ processor and a Intel 865 GBL Motherboard with 512DDR 400 MHz RAM, 40 GB hard disk and Nvidia GForce MX 4000 graphic card. The computer turns off by itself without any warning many a times. When I press the power button to turn it off and on again the PC gives an alarming beep and a message during boot screen saying "The CPU was previously shut down due to an thermal event (over heating). Service the machine right away to resolve this." But the fans in my cabinet are working properly and the temperature of my room is also maintained. Nor does any application like Intel Active Monitor shows an alarming temperature raise. The temprature of my computer exceeds to 50 F.



Hmmmm


----------



## theraven (Oct 23, 2004)

open cabineet
remove heatsink and fan
clean thoroughly previous thermal paste remains ( by this i DONT mean soap and water )
apply good thermal paste like maybe ... artic silver .
replace heatsink and fan
close cabinet


----------



## silverTwins (Oct 23, 2004)

yup the problem is with ur heatsink and fan maybe u can also get a bettr fan so that it cools ur cpu faster.
neway these ht processors eat up a lot of power
bettr get ur fan checked or else u cud end up with a fried processor


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 23, 2004)

Check ur heat sink!


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 23, 2004)

Yup try wot raven said and report back.


----------



## Rajesh_K (Oct 24, 2004)

I would definetly do what raven said, but I think it might be a good idea for you to get a new HSF.  You can always do better than stock.


----------

